# 2015 SW Roubaix stiffness



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm getting that itch to replace my current bike (again). I've had a 2014 SW Tarmac SL4, and I'm now on a 2015 Cervelo R3. Tarmac was stiff and surprisingly comfortable, but it was clear that sniffness took priority in development. The R3 offers a good balance of stiffness and comfort, which I like. However, since I don't race, and finding time to ride is becoming increasingly difficult, I'm considering a bike that has a more relaxed geometry, soaks up bumps, while not feeling like it's "flexing" in any way whenever I put some power to the pedals.

Everything I read about the Roubaix SL4 says that it's virtually as stiff as the Tarmac, but just wanted to see if any actual owners can confirm.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have owned both, and at the same time (SL3). The Roubaix is, for all practical purposes as stiff as the Tarmac. The Roubaix doesn't feel quite as agile as the Tarmac when out of the saddle, and it doesn't carve as tight a radius as the Tarmac. On the other hand, there is an ease about being on the Roubaix as its longer wheelbase makes it feel a little more stable while riding down the road and talking to friends. It doesn't require quite the attention that the Tarmac requires. 

I think it could be said, if you race get the Tarmac otherwise get the Roubaix. I think those are pretty good words to go by. If you get dropped by someone while riding the Roubaix, you would be dropped if riding the Tarmac. One is as fast as the other. The Roubaix has other nice options like wider tires if desired. It is a little better suited for credit card touring if you want a lightweight rack on back. Just a little more versatile bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think any SL3 comment for a SL4 Roubaix is too valid. I say that because, and at the expense of saying something else not too valid potentially, due to the following reason.

I have ridden [and still own] a 2005-6 Roubaix, Test rode a SL2 Roubaix and just stuck with the old gal. And I just bought a Fact 8R SL4 Roubaix, Disc. The SL2 to me felt too much like the old Roubaix under power. No SWs I should also say.

OK, the OP has said "Tarmac was stiff and surprisingly comfortable, but it was clear that sniffness took priority in development" 

My Scott Addict LTD I would say the exact same thing about.

Now I will say my 2014 SL4 Roubaix Fact 8R is less comfortable than my Scott. And feels way stiffer. Not that the Scott isn't stiff enough under power. 

I will also say Specialized told me the 8R is as stiff and the other FACT levels, and/but weights more. But that the 11R may feel more lively. That I would also say about my Scott, that it has a lively feel about it.

I hope I made useful point(s).

PS: My 8R Disc Roubaix got striped down day 2, and now has 7800, CG-R, and a Pacenti SL25 on NOS XTR hubs, Pave CGs, etc, Point being even though the Sora 8R level bike, it has the components wheels and feel of a bike with all high end stuff. Which is what it is. [Now]


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not sure there's going to be a significant difference in ride between the R3 and Roubaix SL4. The geometry isn't much different either (around 1cm in stack.) If you want a significantly smoother ride I'd look at something like a Trek Emonda or Domane. The Roubaix SL4 is a very stiff bike and only the CG-R seat post gives it an acceptable ride IMO (yes I own one.)


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

the SL4 was known to be a very stiff frame. 
I recommend looking up the New Tarmac specs, reviews and videos. 
They changed several things in it. May be worth a shot or atleast a test ride.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Strongly suggest a bunch of "roubaix sl3 vs sl4" googling. Especially the thread here 'Roubaix has lost it's way' here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/roubaix-has-lost-%92s-way-342772.html

So you have a good understanding of what you will be riding. My plan was to replace my comfortable 2005-6 Roubaix [I forget which year it is, sorry] and net a winter bike with discs. I still have the old one.

I already had a very stiff mash machine in the Scott Addict. I even called Spesh up and asked why my new Roubiax purchase was a race bike and not a comfort bike. They nicely sent me a CG-R gratis, which is worthwhile IMO. 

Don't get me wrong, I like it a lot. But it turned out not to be for the purpose I intended. ['thought' I intended ] Not sure I would do it then if I knew what I know now. But I am sure as more time goes by I will appreciate it more and more. I can say for the $1475.00 sale price I paid for it, got a gratis CG-R, and the LBS put Spyre SLCs to replace the BB7 my heal was hitting for next to nothing [$45.00 difference in price they said and I was fine with, they installed].

I can't imagine what else would touch it for my total out of pocket. And the like new 7800 groupo I stuck on and the parts for the wheel$ I built helped the package along just fine. 

But for sure it is a lot more like the Addict than the Old Roubaix under power.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

First, thank you all for your comments. I pulled the trigger on a 2014 SW Roubaix. Shop told me it's the same as the 2015, only different color schemes. Went with the Satin/Gloss Carbon/Red, which I prefer over the all-black of the 2015. $2500 for the frameset. Will post pics once built.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

These comments are inline with how I feel about the SL4 Frame. I have a 2014 Sirrus Carbon flat bar with the SL4 and just put it up for sale. I could not really enjoy riding it for more than 2 hours cause of the stiffness. I think Spec made the 15 Sirrus carbon bike more forgiving but I am not about to spend 2k to find out by buying a new one. 

So I bought a Jamis Coda Elite steel bike to replace it. For 800 bucks its plenty comfortable.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the new ride. Took it for a short spin to get a feel for it. Stiff, and it soaks up road imperfections. I'm liking it thus far.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

boogermin said:


> Here's the new ride. Took it for a short spin to get a feel for it. Stiff, and it soaks up road imperfections. I'm liking it thus far.


sweet...


----------

